# Pool Maltese



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

toy, water, "You are allowed to swim" mean the world to Snowy. 

Swimming and playing in the pool with toys are things that he is so crazy about









S&C received the Mike and the Leo toys from their pals, Jett and Zoe :wub: :wub: .. such fun toys that my malts totally love when I stuff it when treats. We were also told that one of the toys floats on water.

Snowy got too excited when he knew that both toys were floating on water 

so the game began - Snowy jumping after the toy 









it took him a little time to learn how to catch it properly 

Snowy: "I got it .... I soon became good at catching it ^_^"









Snowy: "Come'on mommy, Thwow it ... thwow it"









Crystal: "Hey, wait a minute!! Snowy is not the only pool maltese!!!"









Crystal "wemembew this shot??? Mommy shawed it with ya at SM last yeaw"
[attachment=54220:Crystals...IRSTJUMP.jpg]

You have seen Crystal jump in a picture, but have you seen her in action (vid)? I remember that I couldn't transfer those clips from my camcorder at that time. 

Here is the quick video that I made (*password: 6610*).. I wanted to add more into it, but i-movie is so very new to me.. so hopefully soon I can use it better 

Thanks for looking 

Kat


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

omg that is soo cute! you take the best pics. he looks so happy :wub: 

haha i always wondered, do dogs all naturally know how to swim? or is that a myth? did you have to teach him?

i bought a life jacket just in case...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, my very favorite pics are those of Snowy and Crystal swimming! They are having such a fun time. Thanks for sharing them with us. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

These pictures just amaze me! Hunter is very scared of the water so seeing your pups go into it naturally and the fact that they are enjoying it is so nice to see! It looks like they have a great time too!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of Snowy in the pool Kat. I watched the video of Crystal in the pool with Snowy. I also watched the other two videos on the page. I have never seen anything so sweet and heartwarming as the love they so obviously have for each other. Brought tears to my eyes watching them. Thanks. I'm smiling. :biggrin: They are so precious.:wub: :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg that is great -- we have a pool and mine will not go in at all just run around it -- that is so sweet


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jun 23 2009, 06:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795607


> haha i always wondered, do dogs all naturally know how to swim? or is that a myth? did you have to teach him?
> 
> i bought a life jacket just in case... [/B]


Yup - I think that most dogs know how to naturally swim. The difference is that some like it and others don't. I didn't teach my crazy boy anything lol 

Bellow is a link of the story of how it all started with Snowy and swimming:
Snowy, the water lover


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jun 23 2009, 06:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795608


> Kat, my very favorite pics are those of Snowy and Crystal swimming![/B]


and did I tell you that they were specially posted very soon for Crystal and you (after reading your response in my precious pic thread) ? :biggrin:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jun 22 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795612


> QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jun 23 2009, 06:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795607





> haha i always wondered, do dogs all naturally know how to swim? or is that a myth? did you have to teach him?
> 
> i bought a life jacket just in case... [/B]


Yup - I think that most dogs know how to naturally swim. The difference is that some like it and others don't. I didn't teach my crazy boy anything lol 

Bellow is a link of the story of how it all started with Snowy and swimming:
Snowy, the water lover 
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG i just read your original post, and the story is amazing! snowy is fearless :wub: . that video of him fetching the ball is amazing. i wish i had a pool so i could see if paddy could swim too


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all for your sweet words  Happy to read that you liked the pictures

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 23 2009, 06:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795610


> I have never seen anything so sweet and heartwarming as the love they so obviously have for each other.[/B]


They sure cannot live a part from each other - so bonded together :wub: :wub: Snowy playing around the pool and in the water is what makes Crystal jumps by the way


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

That was too cute! The video made me smile and smile!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW!!!! I think that is just amazing how Snowy and Crystal are in the pool!!! They look soooo cute sporting the "Wet look" too!!! LOL!! Just too precious!! You always have wonderful pictures!!!

I know someone told me on here that dogs can naturally swim...but i still wonder if that holds true for Mia...she doesnt seem to like the water when I am washing her..but maybe thats different..hehe..Too bad I dont have a pool here where I live!!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

B) COOL pups!

Love the pool photos!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

wow.so cute.your boy and girl are so lucky to have pool to swim.i love the photos. :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome photos & awesome video Kat. I love your little water babies & really enjoy seeing their water activities. Crystal has turned into quite a little swimmer,just like her big brother. :wub: :wub: They sure do have so much fun.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, love the pics!! We have a pool and I have been easing Haley in the water. I put her lifejacket on, sit on the shallow end ledge with her in my lap and dip her paws in the water. I do it slowly and I'm hoping that she will get use to it. I dont want to scare or freak her out.
Its great seeing other Malts that like the water, hopefully Haley will end up liking it also


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

They are so cute. I love your pool photos and pics!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all for your words 

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 23 2009, 07:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795629


> but i still wonder if that holds true for Mia...she doesnt seem to like the water when I am washing her..but maybe thats different..hehe..Too bad I dont have a pool here where I live!! [/B]


trust me, my two maltese don't like their bath time too  Maybe you can take Mia to a lake, beach ..etc this summer 

QUOTE (malteserus @ Jun 23 2009, 07:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795644


> Love the pool photos![/B]


and I LOVE your avater B) 

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jun 23 2009, 08:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795660


> Crystal has turned into quite a little swimmer,just like her big brother. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks Sue :grouphug: 
I am sure that if Snowy wasn't around, she wouldn't care or have the courage to jump into the pool - she is not as crazy about toys (especially balls) as Snowy is.... One thing is for sure though, is that she is crazy about SNOWY  and thats why she acts this way


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jun 23 2009, 08:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795661


> Wow, love the pics!! We have a pool and I have been easing Haley in the water. I put her lifejacket on, sit on the shallow end ledge with her in my lap and dip her paws in the water. I do it slowly and I'm hoping that she will get use to it. I dont want to scare or freak her out.
> Its great seeing other Malts that like the water, hopefully Haley will end up liking it also [/B]


It is good to read that :biggrin: I hope that Haley can soon become part of the "swimming maltese" club .. then my two will invite her to their pool parties ^_^


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... these pics are just adorable but also hilarious! I cant even believe to picture my 2 jumping in a pool by themselves! They hate baths and water. I'm gonna go watch the video now...
thanks for sharing!!! :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What great pics!!!

Now you've got me curious...
Because they love the pool so much do they actually enjoy bathtime??? :new_shocked: 
Do they get toys in the bath too? What a great idea!

My first Malt hated water. He would put his paws over his eyes when I said "Bathtime!" As if I couldn't see him!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Your fluffs and the pool! Cracks me up everytime I see pics of them swimming!!! Awesome shots Kat!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*so much fun! those two love the pool don't they? crystal still looks a bit unsure but soooo sweet!
I wish heini could go for a swim with them, at least learn from them, I think he can't swim.

great video! fabulous pictures. thank you for sharing :wub: :wub: *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh the shots are amazing!!! Looks like lots and lots of fun in the sun!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great pictures and great videos. I really enjoyed them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay I love their swimming vids! They are just so cute together!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Canada @ Jun 23 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795879


> Now you've got me curious...
> Because they love the pool so much do they actually enjoy bathtime??? :new_shocked:
> Do they get toys in the bath too? What a great idea!
> 
> My first Malt hated water. He would put his paws over his eyes when I said "Bathtime!" As if I couldn't see him![/B]


Snowy and Crystal HATE bath times too LOL .. They both know that it is bath time when they see me prepare for that. Crystal sneaks away (in a very quiet and tricky way lol she looks so adorable when doing that. Her head also faces the floor as she sneaks away. Snowy on the other hand, drops himself into a laying down position, waves those two front paws asking for me to rub his belly .. Snowy behaves this way sometimes when he wants me to stop doing something (as if to keep me busy) He also does it when he sees me prepare to leave the house (he doesn't like it when I leave) or if he jumped into the pool when I told him not to - that would be his first reaction when seeing me out of the pool as if to keep me busy from picking him up and going to the shower.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!!! Love pics and videos of SM's pool babes, Snowy and Crystal! I love to hear the splash of the water too. I'm just so thrilled that they love the toys. Kat, your two fluffs know how to live the good life. I adore your two. :wub:


----------

